# News sleeves for my bands on Noisy Hell Productions on Bandcamp what do u think?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> My compilation album features 3 bands: Caustic Implosion, Wreckage & Masochistic Christ, here are a photo of Sleeve of a compilation it comes whit an obsidian stone, price 1000$, unique item, so I don't sell it yet, it's on noisy hell productions, CD-R press, heck this is D.I.Y, obscure Ufo'S of noise-bands, aa Japanese would understand better than an occidental my art.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

